
Web body mulls halving HTTPS cert lifetimes [to 13 months] - throw0101a
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/08/13/site_certificate_lifetimes/
======
throw0101a
This is just in the 'initial discussion' phase:

> _CA /Browser Forum – an industry body of web browser makers, software
> developers, and security certificate issuers – is considering slashing the
> lifetime of HTTPS certs from 27 months to 13 months._

> _The plan, floated at a meeting by Googler Ryan Sleevi earlier this year and
> still in its draft stages, comes just one year after the lifetime maximum
> for certificates was lowered from 39 months to 27 months. There is no word
> yet on when a vote may take place._

Digicert is against it:

* [https://www.digicert.com/blog/how-reduced-tls-ssl-certificat...](https://www.digicert.com/blog/how-reduced-tls-ssl-certificate-lifetimes-to-one-year-would-affect-you/)

